# Solución final al enigma matemático de la suma de tres cubos



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2019)

*Solución final al enigma matemático de la suma de tres cubos*

La última pieza del famoso acertijo matemático de la 'Suma de tres cubos', planteado hace 65 años, ha sido representada con una respuesta para el número más difícil de alcanzar: 42.

Se trata de la ecuación diofántica x ^ 3 + y ^ 3 + z ^ 3 = k, siendo k igual a cualquier número entero de 1 a 100. El nombre se debe al antiguo matemático Diofantus de Alejandría, quien propuso un conjunto similar de problemas hace unos 1.800 años

Siguiendo los pasos de la innovadora solución para el número 33 alcanzada hace unos meses, un equipo dirigido por la Universidad de Bristol y el Instituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts (MIT) ha logrado la solución final para un problema original establecido en 1954 en la Universidad de Cambridge, que buscaba soluciones de la ecuación diofántica x*^*3 + y*^*3 + z*^*3 = k, siendo k todos los números del uno al 100.

Más allá de las pequeñas soluciones fáciles de encontrar, el problema pronto se volvió insoluble ya que las respuestas más interesantes, si es que realmente existían, no podían calcularse, dado lo grandes que eran los números requeridos.
Solución final al enigma matemático de la suma de tres cubos

Pero lentamente, durante muchos años, cada valor de k finalmente se resolvió (o se demostró que no se puede resolver), gracias a técnicas sofisticadas y computadoras modernas, excepto las dos últimas, las más difícil de todas; 33 y 42.
Solución final al enigma matemático de la suma de tres cubos

Ya en abril de 2019, el ingenio matemático del profesor Andrew Booker más semanas en una supercomputadora universitaria finalmente encontró una respuesta para 33. Sin embargo, resolver 42 fue otro nivel de complejidad.  El profesor Booker recurrió al profesor de matemáticas del MIT Andrew Sutherland, récord mundial con cálculos masivamente paralelos.

La solución de los profesores Booker y Sutherland para 42 se encontraría utilizando Charity Engine; una 'computadora mundial' que aprovecha la potencia de cómputo inactiva y no utilizada de más de 500.000 PC domésticos para crear una plataforma de origen ciudadana hecha enteramente de capacidad desperdiciada de otro modo.
La respuesta, que tomó más de un millón de horas para calcular, es la siguiente:

*X = -80538738812075974
Y = 80435758145817515
Z = 12602123297335631*

Y con estos números casi infinitamente improbables, las famosas Soluciones de la Ecuación Diofántica (1954) finalmente pueden ser establecidas para cada valor de k del uno al 100, incluso 42.
El profesor Booker, que reside en la Facultad de Matemáticas de la Universidad de Bristol, dijo en un comunicado: "Me siento aliviado. En este juego es imposible estar seguro de que encontrarás algo. Es un poco como tratar de predecir terremotos, ya que tenemos solo probabilidades aproximadas".


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2019)

*La identidad de Euler, La ecuación más bella del mundo*


----------



## chclau (Feb 4, 2021)

42, 42... dónde tengo visto ese número?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## emilio177 (Feb 15, 2021)

Solo se que nada se.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 15, 2021)

A mi no me da la cuenta, con varias calculadoras.
Me da 1,98~... Cómo seria que sacan la cuenta?


----------



## chclau (Feb 16, 2021)

A mí con esta calculadora en línea






						Online Big Number Calculator
					

Calculate enormous mathematical equations from within your browser.



					defuse.ca
				




Realizando -80538738812075974^3+80435758145817515^3+12602123297335631^3,
me da exactamente 42, que es lo que decía la nota.

De todos modos, si a vos te dio una solución con decimales, seguro que está mal la calculadora que usaste porque no puede ser que una operación de suma de potencias enteras positivas de números enteros te entregue un resultado con decimales.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Quizas un error en la parte negativa, por eso lo de las comas.
Use calculadoras por un lado para las potencias, y de ahi otras para el resto, e incluso todo junto en una misma calculadora, ambos iguales.... Debe ser por el tamaño de las cuentas


----------



## unmonje (Feb 17, 2021)

El 42 ?  por supuesto , si me preguntaban les decía la respuesta inmediatamente ---->>>>Vá de  Pompeya a Ciudad Universitaria , cualquier incha de River  se los hubiera dicho, pero ellos no suelen saber de matemáticas     y yo no soy incha de River


----------

